# un exaltat sentimental



## Bântuit

Bună,

"Sunt fericit. Nu sunt un exaltat sentimental. 

I'm happy.I'm not exalted emotionally.

Puteţi să mă corectaţi?


----------



## farscape

I'd say, an exulted sentimental 

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

farscape said:


> I'd say, an exalted sentimental
> 
> Later,



Mulţumesc pentru propunerea ta.


----------



## farscape

I actually meant exulted 

f.


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc din nou pentru ajutor.


----------

